# 2 weeks keto & no weight loss! HELP!



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm female, 27, 5ft6, 130lb and have been following CKD for past 12 days. Daily calorie intake of 1600-1800 of 35% protein (c150g), 65% fat (c125g), minimal carbs. Typical day is

3 whole eggs

Sardines & brazil nuts

Tuna, celery, milled flax & linseeds, olives

Scoop whey, EVOO, brazil nuts

Scoop whey (PWO)

Turkey, green beans, EVOO, tsp nat PB

4+ litres water, herbal tea, 2 black coffees

Supps include Zinc, ALA, L-Carnitine, Chromium Picolinate, Green Tea, Kre-Alkalyn, L-Glutamine

Training has been:

Mon - am 30m fasted run + pm 40m cross trainer, 10m run

Tues - full body workout

Wed - am 30m fasted run + pm abs/calves/15m HIIT run

Thur - full body workout

Fri REST

Sat - am full body depletion workout + REFEED (250g starchy carbs, 150g protein, 20g fats)[/B]

Sun - quads/chest

Mon - hams/back/15m HIIT run

Tues - am 30m fasted run + pm biceps/calves

Wed - triceps/abs

Thurs - shoulders

PROBLEM = no weight loss[/B] from day 1 to day 12. Ketostix are permanently negative which may be due to level of hydration

Can only think I've either:

a) mis-calculated calorie requirements?

B) let some carbs creep in?

c) gained muscle (?!?!)

Can anyone see where I might be going wrong? :confused1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

EzzieMoo said:


> I'm female, 27, 5ft6, 130lb and have been following CKD for past 12 days. Daily calorie intake of 1600-1800 of 35% protein (c150g), 65% fat (c125g), minimal carbs. Typical day is
> 
> 3 whole eggs
> 
> ...


Kcals are too high is the short answer.

Recalc at 1400kcals and reduce by 50kcals every 5 days until weight loss starts to occur then maintain that level of calorific in take.


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

cool, thanks - I'll give that a bash this week.

I was working off 12 x bodyweight = 1560 + an extra 10% because I love my cardio but clearly that's a touch too generous.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i would also say that your cardio is at to high a heart rate!! with protein/fat emphasis diets you need to keep your heart rate low and go for longer!!

Im doing Keto and have to keep my heart rate under 125, which is dam hard, feel like a fraud doing cardio


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Im allowed no more than 30g carbs and it comes from beans, peanut butter and my eggs! thats all!

what are your weights and measures of your food! maybe you consuming to much of them upping your carbs to much!


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

It took me ages to get on keto too when I done it about 8 months ago as certain foods was keeping me from ketosis. I changed the nuts to macadamias as theres loads of fat in them and ate more often, I also drank loads of water too plus I kept heart rate low when doing cardio! As soon as I got into ketosis I lost nearly a stone in 8/9 days which never returned until recently when I started a course of gear. Keep with it and check how much carbs are in your whey powder too.

Good luck


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SHAROOTS said:


> I changed the nuts to macadamias as theres loads of fat in them and alot less carbs!!
> 
> I also drank loads of water too
> 
> ...


alll GREAT POINTS!!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

MissBC said:


> Im allowed no more than 30g carbs and it comes from beans, peanut butter and my eggs! thats all!
> 
> what are your weights and measures of your food! maybe you consuming to much of them upping your carbs to much!


Sorry If i've missed something but how are you calcuating 125g carbs??


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

MissBC said:


> alll GREAT POINTS!!


 :beer:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

When I did a Keto diet for 8 weeks I lost nearly 24lbs.

In order to get myself into keto i would eat for 2 days straight a pot of full fat cream with a scoop of pure protein for taste ( did this on both days)

I also did HIT training on both days. and by the end of the 2nd day I was in keto, i had depleted myself of carbs stores, and felt like sh1t I must add but I was in keto. stayed in keto for 8-10 days at a time before having my carb up.

Hope this helps


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> When I did a Keto diet for 8 weeks I lost nearly 24lbs.
> 
> In order to get myself into keto i would eat for 2 days straight a pot of full fat cream with a scoop of pure protein for taste ( did this on both days)
> 
> ...


thats not a very healthy way to go about it IMO!!!

Were you weight training at the same time?? So you only ate cream and protein powder!!

Thats more atkins based than a more specific training related keto!! i would never be able to do my weights workouts on that!


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> When I did a Keto diet for 8 weeks I lost nearly 24lbs.
> 
> In order to get myself into keto i would eat for 2 days straight a pot of full fat cream with a scoop of pure protein for taste ( did this on both days)
> 
> ...


I actually forgot about that, I was struggling to get into keto and necked a carton of full cream (oh my god the thought of it) and that done the trick. I actually made a kind of desert thing I could take into work that consisted of full cream, peanut butter and a scoop of chocolate protein powder which tasted like Snickers, hardly any carbs but high in protein and fats....Hmmm lovely! :tongue:


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

MissBC said:


> thats not a very healthy way to go about it IMO!!!
> 
> Were you weight training at the same time?? So you only ate cream and protein powder!!
> 
> Thats more atkins based than a more specific training related keto!! i would never be able to do my weights workouts on that!


Sorry, maybe I didnt explain very well. I only ate the full fat cream and scoop of pure protein to get me into ketosis. Once in i used to enjoy the delights of home made burgers. cheese. chicken and nando's sauce and of course protein shakes.

Yes I still did weights and my cardio would consist of 40 mins low intensity on an incline of 5%.


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

brilliant guys, thanks loads! I'm currently mid-carb-up in prep for a 10k race tomorrow so I'll try and knock the running on the head after that - just hope I can cope with the guilt!

New diet is as follows:

1. 2 eggs + 10ml EVOO

2. 1 scoop whey + 20ml EVOO

3. 100g salmon + 2 sticks celery + 4 sticks cucumber + 10ml EVOO

4. 1 scoop whey + 20ml EVOO

5. PWO scoop whey

6. 100g chicken + 100g broccoli + 20ml sesame oil

Totals 1424 cal

Protein = 118.1g = 472 cal = 33%

Fat = 100.9g = 908.1 cal = 64%

Carbs = 10.9g = 43.6 cal = 3%

lots of olive oil but at least I won't be tempted to over indulge! will swap a shake meal for some tuna/sardines once I'm a couple of days in.

fingers crossed & thanks again


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Too many calories imo.


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

sorry, do you mean the new 1,425 I'm proposing or the 1600-1800 I was on previously?

If it's relevant, I'm currently 18% BF


----------



## mrjv (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Ezzie,

Your BMR is about 1400, and beyond that it is difficult to say how many calories you will be burning. When I did a keto diet (this is a bit anecdotal....) I know I was incapable of anything other than daily brisk walks for about an hour.

Here is a very good calculator with objective ratings for excercise:

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/CalRequire.html

If you drop the calories further, then I would suggest taking your calories in bulkier foods - you seem to be taking a lot of pure olive oil, which is not very filling and does not give you much fibre. You could try eating whole olives (very tasty) or flaxmeal (see recipies for flax bread). Raw babyleaf spinach is also fantastically bulky, full of nutrients and tasty with a bit of vinigar and nut oil added. All these fiberous foods take a lot of digesting which will burn calories, and will help reduce hunger.


----------



## rhysox (Aug 11, 2008)

replace the whey with some form of slower digesting protein e.g. casein, too much protein released into your bloodstream in one go can also prevent ketosis as excess aminos can be converted to glucose via gluconeogenesis. maybe try 1g/lb lean body weight. e.g. if you're 150lbs at 10%, have a max of 135g/day of protein.


----------



## mrjv (Mar 11, 2009)

I think this is good advise rhysox - there is a lot of (again) anecdotal advice out there which suggests actually dropping the protein and increasing the fat over the first couple of days to force your body into ketosis.


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks guys, I've had 80% fat Day 1 and 70% fat Day 2 this week based on revised 1400 cal allowance. Cream cheese with celery is offically my new favourite meal!

Basing protein on my lean mass of 106lb as rhysox said gives a ratio of 70/30 which sounds spot on.


----------



## rhysox (Aug 11, 2008)

when i was doing keto i'd have around 60g of protein on the first 1-2 days to ensure ketosis. then take it up to the level i recommended 1g/lb lean body mass.

are you sure keto is for you? i lost **** loads of weight but i hated it! doing carb cycling this time round and it's much better for me.


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

well, I've done the first 2 weeks wrong so think I need to give it a chance over the next 2!

I'm not hungry, short on energy or suffering with brainfuzz and I'm training really well....maybe I'm still not doing it right! plus, finding it a lot quicker, cheaper and meals more portable too

Was carb cycling for a couple of months prior to this so quite used to functioning on 60g/85g/150g on a low/med/low/med/low/zero/high rotation. gained 6lb of mostly lean muscle that way.

worth sticking this out for a bit longer I reckon.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

no need for casien, the fats wil slow the rate of absorbtion of protien..if anything get a higher quality whey isolate, means less carbs. id also swap sum of the evoo for natty pnut butter, measur it out on schales so u dnt over induldge..the added fibre from the natty pnut butter will help ur metabolism. if fat loss slows increase cardio duration aswell, keep intensity below 125bpm tho. doing ED cardio is important on this diet IMO....means can give body enough calories it needs to maintian muscle mass, but forces body into deeper calorie deficit, therefore can consume higher calories which is important.....is called G FLUX. google it for sum more info


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

peanut butter is the one food that makes my willpower COMPLETELY disappear! think that was part of my problem first 2 weeks doing keto, the occasional trip to the cupboard for a cheeky teaspoon......soon adds up!

changed my cardio this week & even went for a power walk this morning - I used to run half-marathons so have to keep telling my brain that my body's still working even though I'm travelling at half the speed!


----------



## EzzieMoo (Mar 8, 2009)

update - lost 3.5lb this week, mostly from my abs but have more definition in my upper back as well. reasonably pleased with that.


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

3.5lbs is good in a week, seems to be working now then.


----------

